# stocking a 180 gallon FW tank?



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

getting a 180 gallon filtration will be 2 aqua clear 110s and a large sump i want larger fish to go in it i might go with SA/CA cichlids but i already have a 90 gal cichlid tank looking for something diffrent. 

how would you guys stock this tank?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

supergourami said:


> getting a 180 gallon filtration will be 2 aqua clear 110s and a large sump i want larger fish to go in it i might go with SA/CA cichlids but i already have a 90 gal cichlid tank looking for something diffrent.
> 
> how would you guys stock this tank?


Ill tell you my 180 stocking:

3x peacock bass
silver arowana
datnoid
2 polypterus
gold severum
tiger oscar
im looking for a false tigrinus catfish or giant raphael catfish to add


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

^ nice stock i was thinking of this


jardini
datnoid
2 oscars
3 polypterus
false tig

is that over stocked?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> im looking for a false tigrinus catfish or giant raphael catfish to add


if your near dundas or can get there at aquatic kingdom they have a false tig for 120$ or near that price


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

supergourami said:


> ^ nice stock i was thinking of this
> 
> jardini
> datnoid
> ...


no not over stocked, but jardinis can be really aggressive. i wanted one too, but people told me they are striclty non community fish so i gota silver


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

alright ill go with a silver and also i might do this stock instead

1 silver aro

3 flag tails

3 parrot fish

datnoid

2 polyterus 

false tig

is this over stocked?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

supergourami said:


> ^ nice stock i was thinking of this
> 
> jardini
> datnoid
> ...


Yes but not in a bio load sense. It's over stocked territory wise as the jar will most likley kill any other fish once it hits the homicidal point of it's life.

Jars are not a fish to be kept with others.

Also one dat is boring at least 5 IME is best.

I would step up the number of dats and take the jar off the list.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

kk no more jardini a silver aro instead


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

supergourami said:


> kk no more jardini a silver aro instead


Sorry I missed chucks post 

Not overstocked IMO

Datnoids are great in groups. Have you thought about more than a few?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

alright what about this stocklist

3x datnoid

3x parrot fish

1x silver arowana

3x polypterus

3x flaigtail

1x false tig


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

false tig = Juruense catfish, they can get huge, over 2ft+, but rarely exceed 24" in captivity


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

so will my stock be ok?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

supergourami said:


> so will my stock be ok?


how big is the datnoid? what kind of polypterus?

if your datnoids are too small, your arowana and the juru will out grow them and eat them


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

tiger datnoids


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

tiger datnoids ornate polypterus the datnoids will be 5 - 8 inches the polypterus will be 8 inches and the silver will be around 9 inches


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

supergourami said:


> tiger datnoids ornate polypterus the datnoids will be 5 - 8 inches the polypterus will be 8 inches and the silver will be around 9 inches


It's good! 

If your thinking of going to Cam and get those Indo Datnoid, you better hurry. Because I am going back there on Wednesday and pick out a few.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

i was thinking of going there but my tank wont be setup till next month still need to build my sump and such


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Get A Peacock Basssssss!!!!!!  

LOL incase you havent noticed, theyre my favourite fish ever!


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

im not ready for p bass yet i was planniing on getiing another tank for just pbass


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

how about a whole colony of Black King Kong shrimp?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

not into shrimps to expensive


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Go with turtles  wont regret it


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

maybe can softshell turtles be kept with fish?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

supergourami said:


> maybe can softshell turtles be kept with fish?


It's sort of risky. I would not do it. I know a few people who do with no problems.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

^ alright turtles are a no i im thinking of so many ideas for this tank i saw a youtbe vid of a 180 gal with florida gars and frontosas looked really nice i might want a setup like that


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

supergourami said:


> maybe can softshell turtles be kept with fish?


yea people have done it with sizeable fish but turtles cannot be trusted with. If not a turtle get a huge fire eel with other fish


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

not into eels i like the big predators or the colourful fish that dont hide and get big and im into cat fish


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

WOOOO WE NEED MORE PREDATOR KEEPERS ON HERE 

Go for a tigrinus catfish they dont get huge like red tail cats, or tiger shovel noses and they look amazing.


----------

